# Chiggers - what spray to use?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so we are having family come in for Labor day weekend, and I'd like to spray our back yard for chiggers. I've never done this before, so I am wondering what is the best product to use, how long does it last (so I know how soon to spray!), and something that will be safe for the goats to be around. We can keep them from grazing in the back yard, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Seven dust? It works for a bunch of bugs, not sure about chiggers. They sell a liquid seven also. Won't hurt the animals. I use the powder on dogs if they have fleas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a pellet but you need to put it down right before a rain and animals can't be on it until it is melted away.

You could always put it down then water.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! So powder/spray or the pellets? What kind of pellets? I was at Lowe's last night, but was too afraid to get something that might hurt the goats. 

I read on a website something about permethrin spray being safe and effective against chiggers? I thought about getting a spraying and using that, but haven't had a chance to research any of this further than that. My husband has to cut the grass in the backyard (it's awful, looks like nobody lives here lol!!), once he does that then I can treat the back yard. I figure it might help with other pesky bugs too. I just want this to be the least of our worries with having company, so if kids run around playing in the yard or to/from the pool they don't get any itchy bites!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-20-lb-Triazicide-Insect-Killer-for-Lawns-Granules/4441861

This is what I use. I actually like it to rain twice or water twice before I let animals out. The permethrin spray would probably be safer.


----------

